# Der neue PC



## Loki4785 (20. Juni 2017)

Hi liebe Community,  mit der Anmeldung habe ich mir erhofft den einen oder anderen guten Tipp beim Kauf neuer Hardware zu erhalten.  Kurz zu mir:  Ich habe vor 15 Jahren intensiv Starcraft Broodwar gezockt irgendwann aufgehört und nix mehr gespielt.  Nun kommt im Sommer diesen Jahres Starcraft Remastered auf den Markt und da das Spiel überarbeitet ist frage ich mich wieviel ich in einen PC investieren muss. Ich möchte kein Bargeld in die Hand nehmen sondern Finanzierngsangebote von Media Markt oder Saturn in Anspruch nehmen.  Die meisten werden wahrscheinlich zurecht Befürworter der Eigenzusammenstellung sein. Ich möchte trotzdem gerne Angebote der o.g. Märkte bevorzugen.  Die folgenden Pcs sind mir dabei in Auge gefallen und ich würde euch bitten, mir kurz eure persönliche Meinung zum jeweiligen Pc zu geben.  ASUS K20CD-DE032T Desktop-PC kaufen | SATURN ACER Aspire TC-230 PC Desktop kaufen | SATURN HP 260-a129ng Desktop-PC kaufen | SATURN  http://www.saturn.de/de/product/_hp-slimline-260-a106ng-2198421.html   http://www.saturn.de/de/product/_hp-pavilion-510-p124ng-2235914.html  Bei dem letzten Angebot für 599€ stellt sich mir noch die Frage ob es hier auch möglich ist aktuelle Titel wie das kommende Modern Warefare ww2 auf niedigeren Einstellungen zu spielen?   Würde mich freuen wenn der ein oder andere hier was zu sagen kann.  LG


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2017)

Die PCs taugen leider nichts. Die haben "Grafikkarten", die kaum was leisten können.  

Bei Saturn und MM findest du leider so gut wie immer nur PCs, die - wenn es um Gaming geht - nichts taugen ODER völlig überteuert sind, weil die PCs, die eine halbwegs starke Grafikkarte haben, oft mind 900-1000€ kosten. Und mit "halbwegs stark" meine ich eine Karte für 140-150€, die man als Minimum für einen Einsteiger empfehlen würde. Ich rede jetzt nicht als "Hardware-Freak", der irgendwas labert von wegen "weniger als 500€ sollte man für eine Grafikkarte niemals ausgeben, das ist sonst Schrott" 

Du findest doch aber auch bei "richtigen" Hardware-Shops Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten. Geht echt nichts anderes als MM / Saturn?


----------



## staplerfahrer (20. Juni 2017)

Das sind doch nur Office PCs. Spielen kannst Du damit eigentlich knicken.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2017)

Nur als Beispiel: der PC hier wäre für einen Fertig-PC noch "okay", die CPU ist zwar sehr alt, aber reicht vlt. noch https://www.mifcom.de/gaming-pc-system-amd-fx-6300-gtx-1050-ti-id2431   und mifcom hat 0%-Finanzierung. Der Laden ist auch schon eine Weile auf dem Markt und okay. Aber mit selber zusammenstellen würde halt auch noch ne passablere CPU dazukommen.


----------



## Loki4785 (21. Juni 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten und danke Herb das du den Shop mit dem PC rausgesucht hast.
Das wäre preislich meine Schmerzgrenze.

Die Internetseite von Alternate sieht was die Zusammenstellung angeht auch echt interessant aus aber ich weiss einfach nicht was ich brauche ^^.

Letztlich stellen sich mir noch folgende Fragen:

Was müsste ich ca. für einen zusammengestellten PC bei alternate.de ( Ratenzahlung über PayPal ) ausgeben um flüssig online Starcraft 2 und auch das kommende Remastered spielen zu können?

Wäre der PC von mifcom hier auch eine gute und günstige Alternative für diesen Zweck?

Spiele wie Modern Warefare ww2 was im November erscheint könnte ich auch auf der PS4 spielen , ich frage mich halt nur ob ich nicht für ca. 600€ einen Rechner bekomme der beides schafft.

Für PS4 würde dann noch ein Speedshotkonverter und natürlich Playstation Plus anfallen.

Hätte ich einen PC der beides kann könnte ich die PS4 sogar noch verkaufen.

LG


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2017)

Also, die Sache ist die, dass du da bei 600€ nen ganz "dummen" Preis hast. 50-100€ mehr, und es würde direkt deutlich besser. Denn du brauchst halt um die 300-400€ für die "Basis", egal ob Office- oder Spiele-PC, und der Rest ist halt dann eine stärkere CPU und eine Grafikkarte.

Bei Alternate ist das Problem, dass du beim "Zusammenbauen lassen" allein 100€ für den zusammenbau zahlst. Mit den restlichen nur 500€ bekommst du wiederum keinen PC, der besser als der bei mifcom ist. Zudem ist alternate bei Einzelteilen oft nicht ganz sooo günstig, UND du zahlst knapp 10% für die Finanzierung an Jahreszins.

Bei zB mindfactory sind es 7,9% für 12 Monate, bei denen sind die Einzelteile günstiger. Aber auch da kostet der Zusammenbau halt was. Ansonsten wäre das hier, siehe Bild, so ziemlich das stärkste, was du für 600€ bekommen kannst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man könnte auch noch beim Board und Netzteil sparen, oder eine "alte" günstigere CPU nehmen, aber mit dem auf dem Bild hast du halt dann moderne und solide Bauteile. Allerdings fehlt auch noch Windows.


----------



## Loki4785 (21. Juni 2017)

Danke für dein Beispiel Herbboy.

Du hast mich auf jeden Fall davon überzeugt keinen Fertig-PC von Media Markt oder Saturn zu kaufen.
Wenn ich noch WIndows 10, einen Monitor usw. dazu rechne wird das schon teurer als ich dachte.

Werde wohl spiele wie Battlefield und CoD weiter auf der PS4 spielen, da dies wohl die günstigste Option ist.
Ich hatte gehofft für Starcraft Remastered, welches eigentlich keine hohen Ansprüche haben dürfte einen richtig günstigen PC zu bekommen.

Natürlich kein richtiger Gaming PC aber ein PC auf dem ein solches "altes" überarbeitetes Spiel läuft. 

Danke für die Hilfe Herbboy, du hast echt ne Menge Ahnung


----------



## staplerfahrer (21. Juni 2017)

Ich würde erst mal warten bis es raus ist. Vielleicht sind die Anforderung gar nicht so hoch und mit einem gebrauchtem PC annehmbar spielbar. Wenn du auch noch einen Monitor, Maus und Tastatur brauchst solltest Du anfangen zu sparen. Ist zwar nicht alles teuer aber es summiert sich halt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2017)

ja, wenn es Dir nur um SC Remastered geht, dann warte mal ab. Vlt geht das ja mit nem günstigen PC. 


Ne Konsole ist halt bei der Anschaffung deutlich günstiger, dafür kosten die Spiele mehr und man braucht - wenn man auch online spielen will - noch dieses Abo, was pro Jahr auch wieder was kostet. PC sind teurer, aber die Spielegrafik wird immer besser, und mit ner neuen Grafikkarte für ca 150-250€ alle 2-3 Jahre kann man diese Grafik dann auch voll genießen - ne ordentliche CPU reicht für 6-7 Jahre gut aus. Beide Plattformen haben also Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Loki4785 (21. Juni 2017)

Denke ich werde auch erst mal abwarten.
 Wenn ich mir die Anforderungen von Starcraft 2 beispielsweise anschaue und die empfohlenen Grafikkarten sehe, weis ich gar nicht wie ich die einordnen soll^^
Die Nummern ergeben irgendwie keine logische Klassifizierung sodass man auf einen Blick sehen kann die ist besser oder jene.

Woher weiss man das GTX 650 Geforce besser oder schlechter ist als die GT 720 oder GeForce 7600 GT oder ATI Radeon HD 2600.

Für jemanden der sich seit 3 Tagen damit beschäftigt gar nicht so einfach ^^

https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/starcraft-ii-system-requirements


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2017)

Loki4785 schrieb:


> Denke ich werde auch erst mal abwarten.
> Wenn ich mir die Anforderungen von Starcraft 2 beispielsweise anschaue und die empfohlenen Grafikkarten sehe, weis ich gar nicht wie ich die einordnen soll^^
> Die Nummern ergeben irgendwie keine logische Klassifizierung sodass man auf einen Blick sehen kann die ist besser oder jene.
> 
> ...


 dafür gibt es uns 

Es ist so: es gibt immer wieder neue "Generation" an Grafikkarten, und die kommen von AMD und Nvidia bzw. werden von "Partnerherstellern" in die Shops gebracht, die eigene Kühler auf die Karten setzen. 

Eine Nvidia GTX 960 ist also neuer als eine GTX 760, und die ist neuer als eine GTX 660. Bei AMD ist es etwas komplizierter geworden, da es lange die HD xxxx-Karten gab. Also: eine HD 7850 ist neuer als eine HD 6850, und die ist neuer als eine HD 4850. Inzwischen gibt es aber die R-Grafikkarten von AMD, die dreistellige Namen haben, daher kannst du die HD-Modelle einfach vergessen, die bekommt man seit langem nicht mehr. Es gab inzwischen schon die R-200er, 300er und 400er-Generation, und aktuell ist die 500er-Reihe bei AMD.

Und innerhalb der Generation: die vorletzte Ziffer gibt IN ETWA die Leistungsklasse an, die die Karte innerhalb der Generation hat. D.h. eine GTX 1070 ist stärker als eine GTX 1060, und eine AMD RX 580 ist schneller als eine RX 570. Außerdem verschiebt sich alles um ca. eine Leistungsklasse, wenn eine neue Generation rauskommt: eine GTX 770 ist zB in etwa so stark wie eine GTX 760. Eine GTX 760 in etwa so stark wie eine GTX 670, und die ist wiederum so stark wie eine GTX 580. 

Aber am Ende muss man einfach schauen, mit welcher AKTUELLEN ein Spiel passabel läuft. Und ab ca 140€ für ne Grafikkarte läuft sowieso jedes moderne Spiel zumindest mit niedrigen Details problemlos.


----------



## Loki4785 (22. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mal ein wenig im Starcraft Forum recherchiert und Blizzard hat sich zu den den Systemanforderungen so geäußert, dass es ähnliche Anfroderungen wie Hearthstone haben soll.

https://us.battle.net/support/en/article/Hearthstone-System-Requirements

Das sind doch sehr geringe Anforderungen wenn es dann so wäre oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2017)

Loki4785 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein wenig im Starcraft Forum recherchiert und Blizzard hat sich zu den den Systemanforderungen so geäußert, dass es ähnliche Anfroderungen wie Hearthstone haben soll.
> 
> https://us.battle.net/support/en/article/Hearthstone-System-Requirements
> 
> Das sind doch sehr geringe Anforderungen wenn es dann so wäre oder sehe ich das falsch?


  vermutlich ja, aber selbst da kann es mit einem der genannten PCs bei MM&co schlecht aussehen. Ich würde warten, bis es Tests gibt und man dann weiß, welche Karte man mind braucht


----------



## Loki4785 (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo nochmal, ich habe ein paar Berichte im Internet gelesen und würde mir gerne nochmal eure Meinung dazu anhören.
Ich habe gelesen das der Prozessor G4560 so ein gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis hat und in Kombination mit einer GTX1050 auch Spiele wid Battlefield 1 packt.

Was meint ihr dazu ist auf niedrigeren Einstellungen  ein flüssiges zocken möglich?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2017)

Loki4785 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal, ich habe ein paar Berichte im Internet gelesen und würde mir gerne nochmal eure Meinung dazu anhören.
> Ich habe gelesen das der Prozessor G4560 so ein gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis hat und in Kombination mit einer GTX1050 auch Spiele wid Battlefield 1 packt.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu ist auf niedrigeren Einstellungen  ein flüssiges zocken möglich?


  Preis-Leistungs-technisch ist der G4560 nicht schlecht, aber für Gaming will ich da auf keinen Fall bestätigen, dass der dann auch reicht, vor allem auf Dauer. und so nen PC behältst du dann ja auch lange. Normalerweise kauft "man" ne gute Basis, die für 6-7 Jahre reicht, damit man dann nur per Grafikkartenwechsel alls 2-3 Jahre wieder alles auf hohen Details spielen kann. Dann muss man aber eben EIN mal eher 200-300€ für die CPU ausgeben, hat dann aber lange was davon.

BF1 könnte mit dem Pentium und einer GTX 1050 "laufen", aber meiner Meinung nach nicht gut. Vor allem da die GTX 1050 nur 2GB RAM hat. Eine GTX 1050 TI wäre aber ok, die hat 4GB und ist deutlich schneller, da läuft BF1 mit ner guten CPU bei 45-55 FPS in ULTRA-Details, das könnte mit nem G4460 dann bei niedrigen/mittleren Details noch gut laufen, vlt sogar "hoch". Im Multiplayer wäre es aber ein Nachteil, da du dort mit CPUs, die nur 2 oder 4 Kerne haben und nicht mehr als 4 Threads, weniger Leistung hast.


----------

